

Hitwise Data Pegs Panda Impact On Demand Media Sites At 40% - tristanperry
http://searchengineland.com/hitwise-data-pegs-panda-impact-on-demand-media-sites-at-40-74640

======
robryan
As long as they can actually address this by improving content then the update
is a success because it pushes demand media to generate better content and
remove the low quality stuff they have.

